

Show HN: Android version of board game Baghchal - semicolondev

Nearly a year ago we launched real time online baghchal game in HN. [1]<p>On Dec 21st we launched its Android version [2].<p>Please check it once and do provide feedback.<p>Happy Holidays !<p>[1] http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3437535<p>[2] http://goo.gl/UDZ3R [play store link]
======
semicolondev
Clickable:

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3437535>

[2] <http://goo.gl/UDZ3R> [play store link]

